# Got some more trouble. Need help



## Lorena (Jun 17, 2018)

Put her with my new buck Nov. 23. She had her heat cycle and everything. I didn't think she got pregnant because she just didn't look pregnant. About a month ago she got sick with the bottled jaw. Been giving her b complex and red cell for 2 weeks. This morning I found her laying down. She didn't even got up to eat her hay. She had a wet tail but she didn't have like any discharge. It looked like she was pushing a few times but nothing happened. Got her up moved her inside a pen by herself, left hay and water. She laid down and hasn't moving. Gave her some fresh grass and she ate it. 
Dont know what's going on with her? Dont know what to do?


----------



## Lorena (Jun 17, 2018)

If she was pregnant did the b complex or the red cell harm the baby which is making her abort the baby. Is she aborting??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really can't say. You need someone knowledgeable to physically look at her. What is her temp?


----------



## Lorena (Jun 17, 2018)

Temperature I took it twice first time was 101 and second time was 100.9


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

She may be in labor. I have a doe due any day now, and she was bred the 28th.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's hard for us to say from a picture what is going on, unfortunately. But her not wanting to get up is definitely not good. If you suspect she is in labor - you either need to have someone look at her, or you need to wash up, lube up and go in and check and see if her cervix is open. If not, and she is indeed in labor and has a baby stuck, it could kill her and the baby. 

If she is not in labor, then she may have something else going on like Hypocalcemia or Pregnancy Toxemia.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

If she took on November 23rd, day 150 was April 21st. If she’s pregnant, I’d say she is in labor, and something is wrong.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

This sounds very critical! Do you have a veterinarian or experienced goat breeder you can have come right away? As noted, she is at term and sounds like labor is stalled either due to kids in wrong position or weak contractions. Clip your nails, scrub, lube, and get in there. Find two matching legs and pull out and down. 

You mentioned she had bottle jaw a month ago and you can been giving B vitamins and Red Cell. Was she treated with dewormers when she had bottle jaw? 

Temperature is too low. Get hot blankets from dryer, heat pad, or heat lamp on her ASAP while waiting for vet. 

Doy you have calcium drench or CMPK or another calcium available?


----------



## Lorena (Jun 17, 2018)

I have been checking on her throughout the day and she did get up and eat but she will lay back down. When I went to give her fresh water and hay she got out and laid out with the herd, so I left her. 

I've need has this happen so I've never had to lube up and check. I scared of pulling the wrong thing or damaging something. I dont know if I can do this. I really dont have anyone or a vet to come out and check her up.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

If you truly think she is pregnant, you will need to check her. Sorry to be blunt but if labor is stalled, not assisting will ultimately result in her death. Dead kids will make her go septic, and you’ll lose her anyways.

I understand it can be scary. Clip your nails, glove up, lube up and try to see if you can at least reach a few fingers in. If she’s been like this too long, her cervix may have already started to close up.


----------



## Lorena (Jun 17, 2018)

And what happens is her cervix closes?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

If a cervix closes after already being in labor, the doe will probably need a c-section done unless someone can stimulate it to reopen. If labor was stalled by a malpositioned kid, the cervix may never have dilated in the first place.


----------



## Lorena (Jun 17, 2018)

This morning woke up she is still alive. She was walking and and eating. When I was done feeding the rest of the animals she was already laying back down. And she was what I believe still trying the push. So I lubed up and checked her, I got my fingers in but didn't feel anything.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

What does her udder look like? Does it look like she is bred and ready to kid? 
How much Red Cell have you given her? 
What is her temp today? Is she chewing her cud? Does she have stomach noises? 

When you tried going in, could you not go in further or were things tight and closed up? 
Did you ever deworm after the bottlejaw and with what?

Just trying to ask questions that may help figure out what her problem is.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I just looked at the last thread about this goat. Did you ever worm her with something other than Safeguard?


----------



## Lorena (Jun 17, 2018)

Mid-day I saw she had a little tiny udder. To me it didn't look like she was about to kid or at least go into a normal labor. When I tried going in everything was tight and closed. Before everything I did deworner her but only with Safeguard. When she got bottled jaw I gave her 6cc everyday for a week. Temperature is 101.9


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay what does her anemia FAMACHA score look like in lower eyelids?

Maybe she is down due to parasites and hasn't begun labor yet but she is day 154 so she will go very soon if she wasn't already.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What state do you live in if you care to share? Maybe a member can recommend a veterinarian nearby or maybe a knowledgeable breeder.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She needs a vet right away.
Call around.

You don't know anyone who has goats or in 4h?

If she is late term preggo, she may have ketone or toxemia issues.
Check ketone level. And try a calcium supplement. 

Does she have swollen ankles?

Is she getting alfalfa in her diet?
If not she needs it now. 

If she had bottle jaw, she may need copper. 
If still anemic, it will make her really weak. Check her inner lower eyelid coloring. 

Could be too, she has a sick rumen, give ruminate probiotics and give fortified vit B complex SQ, 6 cc's per 100 lbs for a minimum of 3 days, it will help stimulate appetite unless she has what I mentioned above.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

When you went in, you said you got your fingers in. Was that all you could go in? You need someone out there to check her if you cant do it yourself. I had a doe that had a hard labor this year, and she was in obvious pain when we went in. But, when we got the babies out, she seemed much more relaxed. It is scary at first, but it is for the greater good. Have someone hold her for you. She was relieved when we got all te kids out. She took a nice long 3 hour nap after that. She was real sore for a few days afterward, But is completely fine now. 

Sorry to be blunt, but it could end like that, or with her dying a slow painful death. Child labor is not easy by its self, and if she is struggling, she needs help.


----------



## Lorena (Jun 17, 2018)

The color in her eyes is light pink. It has a better then before and I gave her hay and she didn't want it. Gave her fresh grass and leaves and she ate that.


----------



## Lorena (Jun 17, 2018)

I called someone who is in the 4h things and she will be coming today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you found someone who may help her.


----------



## Lorena (Jun 17, 2018)

I would like to thank everyone who helped me. We did get the baby out. The mama is okay but I believe we all knew that the baby wasn't going to make it. Again thank you guys and if you guys want I will keep you guys updated on everything or I can just tell you guys what happened?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Lorena said:


> I would like to thank everyone who helped me. We did get the baby out. The mama is okay but I believe we all knew that the baby wasn't going to make it. Again thank you guys and if you guys want I will keep you guys updated on everything or I can just tell you guys what happened?


You can share what happened if it will help you. .


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad to hear you got it out and the doe is okay.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

That is great that the doe is okay!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, glad you got the kid out.
Good job. 

She may need antibiotics.


----------



## rockycreek (Oct 30, 2014)

Lorena said:


> Put her with my new buck Nov. 23. She had her heat cycle and everything. I didn't think she got pregnant because she just didn't look pregnant. About a month ago she got sick with the bottled jaw. Been giving her b complex and red cell for 2 weeks. This morning I found her laying down. She didn't even got up to eat her hay. She had a wet tail but she didn't have like any discharge. It looked like she was pushing a few times but nothing happened. Got her up moved her inside a pen by herself, left hay and water. She laid down and hasn't moving. Gave her some fresh grass and she ate it.
> Dont know what's going on with her? Dont know what to do?
> View attachment 179419


Another source of information and help would be your local High School Ag teacher. They may not be in the classroom, but you should be able to send them an email. Look at the schools website for email contact information.
It may be too late for your current crisis, but could be helpful in the future. Local county extension officer is another resource. Look up 4H leadership program.

Now, go to the Google gods and watch some video! I agree with all the possible scenrios, get professional help. Call every vet until you find one with goat/sheep experience.


----------



## rockycreek (Oct 30, 2014)

rockycreek said:


> Another source of information and help would be your local High School Ag teacher. They may not be in the classroom, but you should be able to send them an email. Look at the schools website for email contact information.
> It may be too late for your current crisis, but could be helpful in the future. Local county extension officer is another resource. Look up 4H leadership program.
> 
> Now, go to the Google gods and watch some video! I agree with all the possible scenrios, get professional help. Call every vet until you find one with goat/sheep experience.


Boy did I come late to the party. Got to remember to check the date of origianl post!! lol


----------



## rockycreek (Oct 30, 2014)

Lorena said:


> I would like to thank everyone who helped me. We did get the baby out. The mama is okay but I believe we all knew that the baby wasn't going to make it. Again thank you guys and if you guys want I will keep you guys updated on everything or I can just tell you guys what happened?


Its always good to know the end of the story. Many times, folks forget to say if advice helped.
Glad you had the learning experience....you are now an official Goat Lady!


----------

